# Free SUP demos in Buena Vista March 24th.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The water is low, but it is getting warmer every day. Time to change gears and thing about summer paddling and SUP here in the Rockies.

Come join CKS in Buena Vista for a fun filled and free demo day for SUP paddlers. 

Free SUP demos from C4, Boardworks, Badfish, Surftech, Bic, and NRS.

Learn to surf on a very easy going wave. Fun class 1/2 paddling environment. Come and practice your surfing, and both upstream and down stream paddling skills. 

South Main Boat Ramp on the South Main Square in Buena Vista, Colorado
Saturday March 24th, 2012. 12 noon to 4 pm

You will need. Cold water paddling gear, footwear, PFD, helmet, paddle ( CKS rents most of these items )

CKS will provide FREE demo boards and basic advice (not instruction) to have fun on the water.

Call - 719-395-8653 x 2 for details!

http://youtu.be/l7rlTxg4kXs


----------

